# What to do with extra red potatoes



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok, I've got time this week. Thanks to thebaker I'm going to can some cranberry meat sauce. 

But I also have this whole bag of red potatoes that my husband brought home. We never ever use them all up before the start to go bad. So dose anyone have an idea of something I could cook up and freeze with these potatoes? I thought I would can them, but then read the guidelines for canning and potatoes are not recommended, plus I think the expense of canning them would be a bit much. 

Chime in if you have ideas for preserving these in some way for future use. 

Thanks :walk:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

i LOVE potatoes....potato salad, hash browns, mashed potatoes, and use the left overs to make fluffy doughnuts...and don't forget potato candy.


----------



## chrisnev (Sep 3, 2004)

You can make potato gnocci (pasta) and then freeze them.. they are deeelish! I have canned potatoes and they are really good. They have lots of good and easy recipes for them.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Make potato salad with a vinagrette instead of mayo. It will keep for a few weeks in the fridge.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

when i have pot. and i think they might go bad before i can get to therm i make french fries. just cut them. put in a pot of boiling water about a min. drain and put in ice water for a min or so. drain and put on a cookie sheet freeze then seal in bags. ~Georgia.


----------



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

Great ideas!


----------



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/potato_gnocchi/-Potato gnocchi to freeze!

I think I'll give it a try


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

babysteps said:


> So dose anyone have an idea of something I could cook up and freeze with these potatoes? I thought I would can them, but then read the guidelines for canning and potatoes are not recommended, plus I think the expense of canning them would be a bit much.


Potatoes are recommended for canning, as long as they are done according to current guidelines. http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_04/potato_white.html That's not to say that all varieties of potatoes are great for this.

If you're already setup for canning, the expense is relatively low. If you already have the jars, lids are only .125 cents based on last year's prices at WalMart for regular lids. The only other cost involved is your energy source for heat and water. 

Even if you have to buy jars and lids, look at it long term. You'll use your jars and rings over and over again. Each time you use them, you'll probably save money, especially if you use home grown products or purchase on sale. In time the savings will pay for the jars. From that point forward, your savings will continue to grow as you use the jars. 

So, instead of thinking that you have to buy jars to can some potatoes, think of purchasing your jars in terms of long term investment. Plus, buy them now, before really high inflation sets in. In a year or 2, there's no telling what the price of a quart of jars will be. Sure ain't likely that the price will go down. 

Just 2-cents on cents on canning.
Lee


----------



## babysteps (Sep 11, 2005)

Love canning. Was all set up in IN. Had 55 quarts of home canned food and the mover said he wouldn't take it 'cause it would freeze and bust. Lost all my jars. Slowly building them back up. Called a friend before we moved (she was on food stamps and had just learned to can herself) said come and get them.


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

My family likes "smashed potatoes". Just boil them until they're tender, drain, and mash partially with a potato masher. Cover with butter and dried parsley.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hot German potato salad?
something like this....

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/hot-german-potato-salad-iii/detail.aspx


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I blanch and dry mine.


----------

